# NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2013)

Der Fischereiverband NRW hatte ja auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund eine Umfrage gestartet und ausgelegt gehabt, in der gefragt wurde, wie die Angler zufrieden wären mit der Verbandsarbeit.

Hat da irgendeiner von euch was mitgekriegt, ob die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden, veröffentlich werden sollen oder ob die in der Schublade verschwinden/bleiben sollen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Na, kein NRWler da, der weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Hm... Eher kommt wohl der Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Kann mir gut  vorstellen, dass solche Daten auch bei denen zur Umsetzung des Qualitätsmanagements erhoben werden (Zertifizierung). Werden nicht unbedingt veröffentlicht, am ehesten im Jahresbericht.

Werd die Tage mal nachfragen, ob die Mitgliedsvereine diese überhaupt bekommen.

Du siehst ja auf der HP, dass da zwar viel Projektarbeit, etc. dargestellt wird, aber so gut wie nichts, was die Verbandsarbeit selbst betrifft.

Was die überhaupt veröffentlichen müssen oder den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung stellen müssen, weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich denke, in Transparenzfragen liegt bundesweit so einiges im Argen, es guckt nur keiner hin.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Wer macht schon Werbung mit dem Slogan 
 "5% Kundenzufriedenheit"  ?


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kann mir gut  vorstellen, dass solche Daten auch bei denen zur Umsetzung des Qualitätsmanagements erhoben werden (Zertifizierung). Werden nicht unbedingt veröffentlicht, am ehesten im Jahresbericht.
> 
> Werd die Tage mal nachfragen, ob die Mitgliedsvereine diese überhaupt bekommen.
> 
> ...



Mitgliedsvereine?  :q

Ähm, der Fischereiverband ist ein Zusammenschluss von Landesverbänden in NRW. Da ist kein popliger Angelverein Mitglied.
Sind somit nur den einzelnen NRW- Landesverbänden zur Auskunft verpflichtet.

Das ist soetwas wie der DAFV jedoch nur auf Landesebene. 



Oder anders gesagt, zu doof und zu feige zu fusionieren. Oder doch nur Posten sichern und halten?
Man könnte ja Geld sparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



> Sind somit nur den einzelnen NRW- Landesverbänden zur Auskunft verpflichtet.


Gibt ja auch was wie Anstand (ja, ich weiss, etwas deplatziert in einer Verbandsdiskussion)..

Aber wenn man Angler befragt, gehört es in meinen Augen - unabhängig davon ob man (rechtlich) muss oder nicht - zum Anstand, dass man die dann auch über das Ergebnis informiert...


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mitgliedsvereine?  :q


Aua, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest, früh am Morgen |rotwerden . Dachte, es geht um den LFV, der dort jedes Jahr ausstellt.
Letztendlich _sollten_ die Mitglieder der NRW-LFVs über solche Ergebnisse des Dachverbandes trotzdem informiert werden.
Ich hak mal nach, ohne grosse Hoffnung.


----------



## Knispel (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Angler befragt, gehört es in meinen Augen - unabhängig davon ob man (rechtlich) muss oder nicht - zum Anstand, dass man die dann auch über das Ergebnis informiert...


 
Du schriebst doch des öfteren, dass die meisten Verbände den Kontakt zu den Anglern vernachlässigen - bei denen ist Anstand ein Fremdwort in altgriechischer Sprache und wer spricht das außer den Niedersachsen noch ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer macht schon Werbung mit dem Slogan
> "5% Kundenzufriedenheit"  ?



Das dürften dann die 5 % sein ,die überhaupt ihren Allerwertesten hochbekommen..

Ich befürchte mal, das die Mehrheit so eine Umfragemöglichkeit erst gar nicht für sich beansprucht...die verbringen zwar hunderte von Stunden am Wasser aber das niederschreiben einer eigenen Meinung
kostet dann mit 5 Min.dann anscheinend zuviel Zeit oder betrifft sie nicht.....man will ja nur in Ruhe angeln. |uhoh:

Aber wehe man plant ein generelles Tempolimit auf BABs.DEN Aufschrei hörst du bis nach Moskau.

Den 5-10% kritischen Zeitgenossen,sei es in Verein,Verband,Foren etc. dürften 70% Lethargiker und 20% Betonköpfe gegenüberstehen.Erstere merken nix..letztere freuen sich darüber.Und schon bleibt alles so wie es ist.

Jede an-und in sich gutgemeinte Aktion verpufft,wenn nur eine Minderheit mitzieht.

Zum "über den Tisch ziehen",gehören immer zwei.

Insofern träfe den Verband da noch die kleinere Schuld...mangels Interesse könnte er sich dann ja nur in seiner Arbeit bestätigt fühlen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Wurde ja auf der Messe gemacht, wenn die Leute da eh vorbeikamen (Jagd und Hund, Dortmund). 
Sollen meines Wissens schon so um die 500 gewesen sein..

Und ich finde es ja gut, wenn ein Verband da endlich aufwacht und mal auch die Angler fragt - nur wäre es dann auch anständig, wenn er die Ergebnisse kundtun würde...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Das stimmt natürlich...Transparenz halt.Immerhin ein kleiner Schritt vorwärts.Immer die bessere Wahl als Murks unter den Tisch kehren zu wollen.Im Multimedialen Zeitalter klappt sowas Gottlob nur noch bedingt..siehe Fusion|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Wir arbeiten dran ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Den 5-10% kritischen Zeitgenossen,sei es in Verein,Verband,Foren etc. dürften 70% Lethargiker und 20% Betonköpfe gegenüberstehen.Erstere merken nix..letztere freuen sich darüber.Und schon bleibt alles so wie es ist.


Sehr schlüssige Analyse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: NRW: Umfrage zu Verbandsarbeit*

Immer noch keiner was mitgekriegt?


----------

